

When should you jump ship? Can you split time between startups & still succeed? - loeschg

I've been a follower/leech of this community for some time, and I'm hoping to give back at least a pinch by asking a question that will hopefully promote some discussion (while also helping me make a decision... or does that still make me a leech?). Anyway, here's my situation and some background info.<p>I'm a recent college comp sci grad who joined the big (evil) corporate world. I'm working as a developer on an agile team that's working on a large scale data web application (vague enough?). I started working in Nov and am still waiting for access to actually do some programming. I'm kept busy doing "functional" work. Typical Corporate/govt bureaucracy... and it might still be awhile. While waiting for access, I've been reading HN articles and have fed the part of me that desires to leave the corporate world and pursue the startup venture.<p>As of right now, I am involved in two startup business opportunities on the side. I have small equity in one of the startups (we'll call it Startup X) - well I signed a draft contract and never received a finalized copy... we'll just say I have equity. The other, Startup Y, hasn't gotten around to actually deciding %'s. Potential red flags? Maybe... I'm new to this realm.<p>Both startups have been terribly inconsistent. That's actually the reason I initially joined Startup Y. Startup X was super stagnant, and I wanted to code. At one point I think I went 2-3 months without getting any response from Startup X. I don't have a major role in X and am largely dependent on the unresponsive team members to continue with my portion. In regard to Startup Y, I have contributed to the extent I can and am now dependent on another member who is busy with school (who has the knowledge of the complex domain).<p>Having said all that, here's my dilemma. A guy that I recently met (started at the same company where I work... though in another city) and get along with really well has presented another business opportunity to me. I already feel like dabbling in 2 startups while having a full-time job is not a recipe for success (ff there's one lesson I've learned from following this site, it's that startups don't succeed without commitment), yet I'm intrigued by the newly presented idea. I'm pretty torn.<p>Startup X is a pretty brilliant idea, and they're talking mondo $$... but I feel pretty uninvolved. I'm not as confident in Startup Y making it, but family is involved and a decent amount of work has already been put in. I've turned down a few opportunities already because of my involvement in X &#38; Y, and I'm wondering when it's time to jump off a non-moving ship. It's really hard to tell if it's a large ship that needs a lot of preparation before venturing round the world or if it's a stranded boat with a broken sail.<p>So... what would you do? Should I abort X &#38; Y (or just one) for this new opportunity? Should I stick with X &#38; Y? Should I stick with X &#38; Y and also take on Z to see where it goes? The latter seems unfeasible. I know the startup world doesn't have strict rules or a set formula for success, but I'm hoping some experienced entrepreneurs can help a lost soul find some clarity. There are some other details, but I'll leave it at that for now.<p>I love this community. Thanks in advance.
======
ndefinite
It sounds like you need copies of signed contracts before making any big
decisions. If your team is pushing forward without you, or involving you less,
it would be nice to have the security of a legally binding contract.

Without knowing the details of projects X, Y and Z it's hard to say what to
stick with but at this stage in your career, it's not good to burn bridges. If
you do exit X, make sure it's on good terms. Who knows, they may need you
again in the future to join another project they're working on.

Long story short, you've clearly communicated that there is more work
available than you have time to do. Seems like it's just a matter of
determining which projects are most likely to yield positive results
(financial or personal/general interest) and sticking with those. In the
meantime, hold onto that salaried job. Having that solid fallback when you're
uncertain about side projects is extremely valuable.

~~~
loeschg
I think that's pretty sound advice overall. Thanks. I appreciate it.

It's somewhat of a touchy situation because I don't feel like I've contributed
that much to Startup X (again... it's been tough without proper communication)
and don't have much to leverage should they say "what have you contributed?"
At the same time, I feel that signing a "draft" contract and then being pushed
out flirts with being a bit unethical.

------
loeschg
This article (<http://swombat.com/2012/1/17/army-of-one-entrepreneur>) seems
to have some application to my situation.

To quote "If you want to maximise your chances of running a successful
startup, where success is defined as achieving at least the "survival" level
outlined in this article, and ideally the "comfort" level, it makes a lot more
sense to invest your time in many ideas at the same time, test all of them (in
parallel or one after the other) and then pursue the one or ones that are most
promising."

The question is whether or not I'm at a point to start narrowing to the "most
promising."

------
brudgers
> _"I have small equity in one of the startups (we'll call it Startup X) -
> well I signed a draft contract and never received a finalized copy"_

Signed a draft and don't have an executed copy?

[IANAL] You don't have a contract and don't have equity. Unless there was a
sunset on the draft terms, it could be executed by the other party's signature
at some indefinite point in the future.

Generally speaking the date on the contract should match the date on your
signature. [/IANAL]

You may need a lawyer before you do anything else.

------
jasonz
You're going to be successful no matter which road you choose. You have skills
people value that you can always use. Not knowing more about the details, I
say go with the new opportunity with the guy that seems to want to work with
you. Who do you want to spend the next x number of years with?

~~~
loeschg
Definitely one of the biggest pros of the newly presented opportunity is the
guy I'd be working with. And thanks for the encouragement.

------
jorkos
You need to FOCUS. Pick one thing and give it your all. Don't dabble. I
repeat, pick one thing. If your not dreaming about it, that's not the right
thing.

------
loeschg
Sorry for the formatting madness... tips to help fix that?

~~~
ndefinite
If you edit and replace the tags with a hard return it should work

like this

~~~
loeschg
Did as you suggested in a different browser.

